# Sweet underwater LED lights



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I just built the website for the guy who makes these. He got started on "The Hull Truth" and is expanding to other venues. Anyway, I got some of the lights today, and all I can say is WOW! They are awesome!



his website is: CoastalNightLights



lemme know what you think about the webpage if you get a chance to take a look...



Anyway, they're very good quality and worth checking out if you want some underwater lights for night fishing. He's working on some spreaders for topside use as well. I got two of the double-longs to mount each side of the transom and a double-stack one to make a "portable" submersible light from. the cool thing is that they are VERY low amp draw and they will work w/ a regular 9-volt battery if you want to take them to the beach, etc... these are the GREEN ones...



















































here's one hooked up to a standard 9v battery...



























here's the beam pattern - about 4' diameter at a distance of approximately 9'. this pic was taken with the FLASH ON, so that's why the light doesn't appear as bright as it truly is.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Very good product, we got some about a month ago from him. The other night we had probably thousands of little squid and baitfish in the light.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

cool.... offshore or inshore? i've only seen squid near the coast in july/august when the water is pretty warm...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job on the website. They look pretty cool. I would suggest putting a pictue of the light on and the beam full of bait fish or squid. That will be the market mostly is fishermen.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks on the website. he wanted to keep it simple and straight forward, which is what i'm good at... lol... i build them in basic HTML that i learned years ago. not very flashy, but they work on every browser and load very quickly. 





as soon as i get mine on and in the water, there will most definitely be pics of baitfish.



so far, these are the only "customer pics" that have been posted on THT or emailed to him. i hope to have these on for a wet-test this weekend.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

if ya want to trade a set for some pics I have a digital camera. 

Kidding. THey look cool. I bet they would be great under docks too!!!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

lol.... that's what i did - traded lights for building the website and getting things set up for him. it worked out good for both of us - i got some kicka$$ lights for the boat, and he got a fully-functional website designed the way he wanted it for basically very little cost other than his labor to build/assemble the lights. hard to beat that... bartering at it's best!



i thought about dock lights, but these are 12V DC, so to get them to run on 110V AC, you'd need a power inverter - and it's not a problem, but it's just one more thing to worry about. the cool thing about them is the low current draw and low heat so they are prime for battery-operated systems. i'm planning on using the "portable" one that i got on our pier @ ono to see how it does.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

about 3 miles out on 3 barges


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

flounder lights!!!!!


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice website. 

These are definitely in the budget. Just got a few questions.

Arethe lightsmade locally? I am assuming the price includes the transformer and wiring from it?

For those of you that have tried them, how many or what sizewould you recommend for a 23' boat running an outboard? 

I leaning toward green, is that a good choice in colors for night fishing? 

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

how long would these last on a little battery as shown here? THere look fantastic for swordfishing...


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *matthewy8 (4/29/2008)*flounder lights!!!!!


I was thinking the same thing! I wonder if they are bright enough? If you need several, that would be pretty pricey! I'd love to see how they work in shallow water!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is this the same guy that is on thehulltruth.com forum that is making these?


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Realtor (4/29/2008)*is this the same guy that is on thehulltruth.com forum that is making these?


i believe so.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

1. They are made in Hollywood, FL. The guy that builds them has experience with acrylics in the aquarium industry. He casts the casings at home, then adds some LED panels that he buys, wires them up, then seals the fronts of the cases w/ clear acrylic. He builds them in his carport.

2. They have the required resistors built into the circuit board - No transformers needed. Wiring is included - just a positive and negative. You add a switch and fuse between your power source and the light. That's it. 

3. I got two double-long lights and they are SUPER bright - 760 Lumens EACH. Combined, that is equivalent to an 85-Watt 120V Halogen bulb with a light output of approximately 500,000 Candle Power. Two of them on my CH17 will be extreme overkill. I'm putting one on each side of the outboard mounting bracket, on the transom just below the water line.

4. Greenis supposed to havemore penetration in water, especially green-tinted water like ours. Also, the green tint to the light is supposed to be less irritating to the gamefish, spooking them less.

5. How long will they last on a 9v? I have no idea. They are MUCH brighter when hooked to a 12V, and on a deep cycle, they would run for more than 24hours using multiple lights.

6. I'll have mine on later this week, and I'm hoping to get them wet over the weekend. If we get down to Ono, then I'll have some good coastal inshore pics ofhow they perform.

7. Yeah, it's the same guy as on THT. I justbuilt his website so he can be more organized withhis orders and what he offers. It's much easier to navigate a website than a 14+ page thread.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Just curious why you need the fuse? I have the four foot green hydroglow and I just attach it to the + and - terminals on my battery. I do like the looks of these and the price is very reasonable.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

> *wrightackle (4/29/2008)*Just curious why you need the fuse? I have the four foot green hydroglow and I just attach it to the + and - terminals on my battery. I do like the looks of these and the price is very reasonable.


so you dont accidentaly short the wires out and burn something up.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, you should use a fuse for any permanent wiring on a boat. if the wires were somehow damaged and there wasn't a fuse for overload protection, then the wires would overheat very quickly and would probably get so hot that they would melt the insulation and start a fire. a $.10 fuse is VERY good insurance.

for a portable light, clips are OK, since you can yank on the wire and disconnect them from the battery. if you have them screwed down, then you really should have a fuse.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Andy, thanks for the response, the owner needs to put you on commission, you make a good salesman. I'll save my allowance and order me a set in the next week or two. 

Would it help to put a plug in for you?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (4/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *matthewy8 (4/29/2008)*flounder lights!!!!!
> ...


second and third that thought.

I would love to permanently mount them on the front and sides of the jon boat just below the water line. That would be awesome to just flip a switch and not having to worry about setting them up everytime I want to hit the water. Plus it would be out of the way, no freakin generator and only one battery to run the lights and a trolling motor. SOLD! Could bolt them in and put a healthy amount of 5200 sealant behind it. The ole' wheels are turnin.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i think they would be amazing for flounder lights. it would be costly for multiples, but when you count in the fact that you could be silent, no generator, and run on a single battery, it's not so expensive after all. i think they'd do great from the pics i've seen. you could also just mount them on a PVC pole that you could deploy when you got to the shallows. if you did it right, you could have the ability to pivot the pole independent of the boat.

here's where i plan on mounting mine on my transom.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

these things look great. what is the cost for a pair?


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TeamAwareness (4/29/2008)*these things look great. what is the cost for a pair?


the price page and paypal order info is here: http://www.coastalnightlights.com/orders.html

single LED's are $140 each and doubles (either long or square) are $190 each with free shipping.

they used to be more for the first light, then discounted for each additional, and then free shipping if you bought 4 or more. we simplified that so that it's one price, including shipping, for any number of lights. you can get in touch with chris at [email protected] if you have specific questions regarding ordering multiple lights...

for the paypal page, you just click on the "add to cart" buttons and then finish the transaction thru paypal by paying with a credit card or electronic transfer from your bank account. you don't have to be a paypal member to pay either...


----------



## ScarabChris (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm the one that makes the lights. Andy turned me on to the site and I want to say thanks for all the responses. I would be happy to answer any questions you have, just shoot me an email, PM or just ask here if that is ok with the mods.

Let me just address the way Andy hooked that light to a 9 volt battery. The light output is much brighter when hooked to 12 volts. These lights are made to run on 12 to 14 volts DC. I wouldn't run them on a 9 volt battery for to long as it may damage the light.

Dock lights.....I have them on my dock and it works great.I power them with a Malibu timer for the landscaping lights this way they come on with the yard lights. If you want them for dock lights just make sure you let me know and I will put extra power cable on them.

There are no external transformers or power supplies to run these lights if you are running them on 12 volts. They connect directly to 12 volts. And like any electrical device on your boat, like Andy said you should always have a fuse to prevent a short in the event of a chafed wire or broken light.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

boththe website and the product look great...only thing i didn't see is how long the wiring is


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *PaleRed (4/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Flounderpounder (4/29/2008)*
> ...




That would be COOL, but I think you'd have to go with a flush mount (thru-hull)system. The drag at speed would be a problem, with some potential nasty spray issues???? They'd also be vulnerable if you hit anything (like a sandbar). As cool as the idea is, I think these lights wouldstillrequire a "removable" system. Price is a big issue as well.Two AquaStar 100 watt halogensproduce 3800 lumens for like $60. That's the equivalent of 5 of the double LED's, which comes to $950! OUCH! Yeah the LED's are very cool and have some great advantages: especially lower power requirements, as well as longer life. I wouldLOVE to have a set, but unless I hit the Lotto,I'll probably stay with the halogens for gigging. The LED'sdo seem perfect for transom mounts though: I will probably get one for that purpose! Not trying to dis them at all, just trying to think it through for gigging. If my reasoning is incorrect, please "learn me"! I'm no electronics wizard!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (4/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *PaleRed (4/29/2008)*
> ...


----------



## ScarabChris (Apr 29, 2008)

These lights are definatly not made to be on hull sides or bottoms or anywhere there is strong water flow. On the transom only.

I am not familiar with the amount of light needed for flounder fishing so I couldn't compare my lights to that.....but I will tell you that they are prety bright, you definatly can not look straight into the light without really hurting your eyes. In terms of "lumens"....they are measured in different ways. Some bulb manufactures measure the lumen output from very close to the source and others measure from a predertmined distance. I'm not sure how mine are measured but I will find out from the manufacture...that would be good to know.


----------

